# Best Regulator



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

which is more better when it come's to a Co2 Regulator?


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

I liked the JBJ regulator, its nice


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

I will always prefer the regulators that I build.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

does anyone try this regulator

http://www.premiumaquatics.com/Merch..._Code=co2units


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Which one? Your link didn't work, but when I get to the regulator page there are 4 different regs.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

*Gen-X CO2 Regulator*

Cooper is linking the Gen-X CO2 Regulator. I have no experience with it.

I do like my Azoo and Milwaukee regulators. I prefer the Azoo since I find it easier to setup, and adjust the bubble count.

-John N.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Milwaukee, because it is the only one I've ever used. I have 2, one I have had no problems with the other one quiet working. When it did I got in touch with their customer service, they tried to help me get it working again. When it did not they shipped me out another one. The replacement has never given me problem and is still working.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

any one knows the exact weight of JBJ Regulator?


----------



## geezer (Jun 7, 2006)

I like my Milwaukee regulator but the instructions were a bit naff for a mechanical ignorant as myself.

I dunno what makes a good and bad regulator. They should all be as efficent as the next shouldn't they?


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

The problem with this poll is that not everyone has the chance to use a range of different regulators... So the people that have an Azoo are saying it's good and the JBJ users are saying that's good. I have an Azoo myself, it's great and easy to setup, but I'm not sure about the other ones.


----------



## rrguymon (Jul 22, 2005)

turtlehead said:


> The problem with this poll is that not everyone has the chance to use a range of different regulators... So the people that have an Azoo are saying it's good and the JBJ users are saying that's good. I have an Azoo myself, it's great and easy to setup, but I'm not sure about the other ones.


Yep I doubt we have all used each regulator in your poll. I have used the Milwukee and the Azoo. I like the azoo much better. I holds a bubble rate alot better. That said a I have a sample size of one. Not really that relaible haha.

Rick


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Anyone use the one offered aquariumplant.com?


----------



## Jared Bozeman (Nov 21, 2005)

> Anyone use the one offered aquariumplant.com?


i was just going to ask that. AQUARIUMPLANTS.COM's Co2 Regulator)

the reveiws are glowing as one would expect, but I would personaly like to hear some outside reveiws before i spend the extra $50.

personaly, i only have experiance with 2 milwaukee controlers. both have worked as they should (no major leaks and easy to use). I have heard from a few sources that have used both the milwaukee and the JBJ that the mil is slightly better but as others have said, i dont have any personal experiance.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Those reviews are true, search the forums and you may find some posts by happy customers.


----------

